

Questionable Accounting: Groupon Reporting Twice Amount of Revenue - lnxkrnl
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/catanach-says-groupon-reporting-twice-amount-of-revenue/2011/08/19/gIQAWkKuQJ_video.html

======
pbreit
tl;dr: Groupon reports $100 in revs with 50% margins. Should report $50 in
revs with 100% margins.

